# Lost Vape DNA 75 squonker and Vaporesso Transformer RDA



## Petrus (21/9/16)

Thanks @kimbo for the privilege to be in your group buy. I got this amazing atty to round of the deal, and my conclusion. From a squonker /Reonaut's view, the vape is awesome. Only downside thanks to @hands almost impossible to get use to this drip tip. The build is quite low 0.15ohm so the atty gets hot....drip tip to close to my lips...hehe. The mod is definitely my liking, insert the battery, switch on, basically plug and play and it immediately registered my build no need to call the IT guy. So yes for a I wanna show off mod excellent, my all day vape, still my trusted Reo Grand and OL16.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus (21/9/16)

The longer I vape the more I can say this is definitely not my atty, going to throw in my Black Nuppin tomorrow. This atty is like melting iron. The flavour is ok, but not great. Maybe I just need a decent drip tip.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (22/9/16)

Now this is one hell of a vape. Nuppin V2, 0.2 ohm dual coils, driptip by @hands, and some awesome DIY juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## spiv (22/9/16)

@Petrus, I'm going to try my bf mod with the Transformer this afternoon. But I've got a simple dual 9 wrap 28ga SS setup coming in around 0.56ohm. I'm hoping it won't get too hot with that simple build in there. Will let you know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/9/16)

I`ve also put the transformer away for now. I put in a SS316 build in the and it was ok. But ok doesn`t quite cut it when you`ve got an OL16 and Nuppin next to it. I still have to try out more builds to get the best out of the transformer and it will probably be bigger/hotter builds. You are right about the driptip being too short. I seriously hope that @Rob Fisher can wrangle @hands to make one of his great drip tips to fit this atty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I`ve also put the transformer away for now. I put in a SS316 build in the and it was ok. But ok doesn`t quite cut it when you`ve got an OL16 and Nuppin next to it. I still have to try out more builds to get the best out of the transformer and it will probably be bigger/hotter builds. You are right about the driptip being too short. I seriously hope that @Rob Fisher can wrangle @hands to make one of his great drip tips to fit this atty.


Did not realize chuff caps came with exclusivity and need of references.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I`ve also put the transformer away for now. I put in a SS316 build in the and it was ok. But ok doesn`t quite cut it when you`ve got an OL16 and Nuppin next to it. I still have to try out more builds to get the best out of the transformer and it will probably be bigger/hotter builds. You are right about the driptip being too short. I seriously hope that @Rob Fisher can wrangle @hands to make one of his great drip tips to fit this atty.



Gonna test the Transformer today when my DNA75 Squonker arrives (which should be today)... then I will clean it up and send it to @hands along with my Pharaoh and Gemini Tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (22/9/16)

Build a single 24 Nichrome with 3mm ID at 0.55 ohm on the postless deck with small cap, switching the airflow to only one side made a huge difference in flavour, starting to like it.

*Edit: Running at 30 Watts

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/9/16)

FogFace said:


> Did not realize chuff caps came with exclusivity and need of references.


Not sure what you mean bud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/9/16)

Im using the delirium rda (one the mod came with)
And i must say i dont know whats all those reviews guys problem. Its a awesome rda.

Only thing i did to it was grind the pin with a wheel bench grinder shorter and drainage now is really good.

It does have lots of airflow but i set it to only 1 slot open and its not that bad where it feels airy.

Im using claptons 6 wraps 0.5 ohm 
Try the rda out guys its really good.
You can chuck in your favourite drip tip too on the rda which is awesome.
Oh yes and drip tip doesn't get hot at all but i too am using a @hands drip tip.

Vape on...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Not sure what you mean bud


I mean why not mail the maker directly? Seen them around was wondering about those. Was going to just give him a shout but you made it look like you need to be 'hooked up'  Just the word 'wrangle' makes it seem hard to get hold of i.e pretty exclusive.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/9/16)

FogFace said:


> I mean why not mail the maker directly? Seen them around was wondering about those. Was going to just give him a shout but you made it look like you need to be 'hooked up'  Just the word 'wrangle' makes it seem hard to get hold of i.e pretty exclusive.


Oh ok. It`s not really hard to get hold off as it`s mostly available from SirVape. Though from past experience the ones he sends to Sir Vape, that I liked got sold out fast. You can contact him directly to order a specific one that you like but I`m too lazy and tend to procrastinate. 

He has mentioned in his sub forum that he could/would be able to make almost any driptip but if it’s not the standard 510 then he would need sample or measurements to work from. @Rob Fisher mentioned in a previous vapemail post that he was going to send the Transformer to @hands to work his magic and will await feedback based on that. I’m not sure if the standard big bore chuff caps (if there is one) will work as I don’t have one to try but since the Transformer driptip is not the standard 510 size it could be seen as “exclusive” for those with the RDA. The use of the word 'wrangle' was in no way meant to imply that though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Oh ok. It`s not really hard to get hold off as it`s mostly available from SirVape. Though from past experience the ones he sends to Sir Vape, that I liked got sold out fast. You can contact him directly to order a specific one that you like but I`m too lazy and tend to procrastinate.
> 
> He has mentioned in his sub forum that he could/would be able to make almost any driptip but if it’s not the standard 510 then he would need sample or measurements to work from. @Rob Fisher mentioned in a previous vapemail post that he was going to send the Transformer to @hands to work his magic and will await feedback based on that. I’m not sure if the standard big bore chuff caps (if there is one) will work as I don’t have one to try but since the Transformer driptip is not the standard 510 size it could be seen as “exclusive” for those with the RDA. The use of the word 'wrangle' was in no way meant to imply that though.


Ah got you thanks. I am super keen on a good few of them, and mostly they will need to be custom. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## HPBotha (22/9/16)

These are probably most sexy squankers out there! congrats on the new vape baby mate!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (22/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im using the delirium rda (one the mod came with)
> And i must say i dont know whats all those reviews guys problem. Its a awesome rda.
> 
> Only thing i did to it was grind the pin with a wheel bench grinder shorter and drainage now is really good.
> ...


@Clouds4Days, can you believe, I completely forgot about that atty, mine must still be in the box...hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (22/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Oh ok. It`s not really hard to get hold off as it`s mostly available from SirVape. Though from past experience the ones he sends to Sir Vape, that I liked got sold out fast. You can contact him directly to order a specific one that you like but I`m too lazy and tend to procrastinate.
> 
> He has mentioned in his sub forum that he could/would be able to make almost any driptip but if it’s not the standard 510 then he would need sample or measurements to work from. @Rob Fisher mentioned in a previous vapemail post that he was going to send the Transformer to @hands to work his magic and will await feedback based on that. I’m not sure if the standard big bore chuff caps (if there is one) will work as I don’t have one to try but since the Transformer driptip is not the standard 510 size it could be seen as “exclusive” for those with the RDA. The use of the word 'wrangle' was in no way meant to imply that though.


I have also contacted Jacques regarding a driptip for the Transformer, will wait for oom Rob so he can have the dimensions to work from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (22/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Only thing i did to it was grind the pin with a wheel bench grinder shorter and drainage now is really good



How much should the pin stick out? On my OL16 it doesn't stick out at all. On my Velocity V2 clone and the Transformer it sticks out a bit. 
I would imagine that it needs to be relatively flat on the base for drainage.

I bought some needle metal files so I can file the pins down where I need to.


----------



## Kaizer (22/9/16)

Petrus said:


> The longer I vape the more I can say this is definitely not my atty, going to throw in my Black Nuppin tomorrow. This atty is like melting iron. The flavour is ok, but not great. Maybe I just need a decent drip tip.



I completely agree with you. That Transformer gets way too hot. Tried it out for one night and I couldn't take it. I am hoping @hands will make a few of the driptips for this Transformer as I am looking for a black one.

Luckily, @JakesSA came through with bottom feeding a Petri clone deck for me. So I am running it now with the authentic top cap and it is working lekker. 




However, does anyone else feel the mod itself getting abit warm? I am using the Sony VT6 in the mod but it seems to get quite warm by the display screen area. My builds are never below 0.4ohms. I noticed that there are no vent holes on the mod - Could that be the reason for the heat?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (22/9/16)

Kaizer said:


> I completely agree with you. That Transformer gets way too hot. Tried it out for one night and I couldn't take it. I am hoping @hands will make a few of the driptips for this Transformer as I am looking for a black one.
> 
> Luckily, @JakesSA came through with bottom feeding a Petri clone deck for me. So I am running it now with the authentic top cap and it is working lekker.
> View attachment 68631
> ...


Yes, the mod seems to get hot at the display.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/9/16)

spiv said:


> How much should the pin stick out? On my OL16 it doesn't stick out at all. On my Velocity V2 clone and the Transformer it sticks out a bit.
> I would imagine that it needs to be relatively flat on the base for drainage.
> 
> I bought some needle metal files so I can file the pins down where I need to.



My pin sticks out probably 1mm max 2mm. I was worried if i made it to short it would leak

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> My pin sticks out probably 1mm max 2mm. I was worried if i made it to short it would leak


I`ve Dremeled the Delirium and the Transformer. Both sit flush with the deck. If I could get the two grub screws undone I would try and build on the Delirium. They just don`t want to budge


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I`ve Dremeled the Delirium and the Transformer. Both sit flush with the deck. If I could get the two grub screws undone I would try and build on the Delirium. They just don`t want to budge
> View attachment 68772
> 
> 
> View attachment 68773



My grub screws were loose so had no issues. Maybe sparay a little Q20

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## spiv (22/9/16)

Just tried out my grub screws and they're smooth. Will try this atty tomorrow. Got my Velocity V2 clone on it at the moment. I need to work on my Transformer build. I think my coils are too far down. The air is hitting the top of the coils. 
Went through a (squonk) bottle of Hazeworks Scream and a battery already. This mod is a work of art. The Ostrich Leather really adds character. 
I'm holding it with the atomiser toward me and firing with my forefinger. Squonking with my thumb. Loving every pull.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/9/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/16)

The REO's are not happy... they are eyeing the Therion with much suspicion!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## spiv (22/9/16)

@Clouds4Days is that the black/brown colour door?


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/9/16)

spiv said:


> @Clouds4Days is that the black/brown colour door?



Its the dark drown door.
Really looks good with the ebony wood.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (22/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The REO's are not happy... they are eyeing the Therion with much suspicion



Whatever you do, don't take the Reo atty off and try it on the Therion. You'll be sleeping on the couch for a while (vaping in your sleep)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The REO's are not happy... they are eyeing the Therion with much suspicion!
> View attachment 68785



The Reos look worried uncle rob

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/16)

Oh wow I really like the Delirium that came with the Therion... just coiled and wicked it... Dual 24g Nichrome 3mm = 0.3Ω 50 watts... Clouds and pretty good flavour... more time needed but so far it's Great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow I really like the Delirium that came with the Therion... just coiled and wicked it... Dual 24g Nichrome 3mm = 0.3Ω 50 watts... Clouds and pretty good flavour... more time needed but so far it's Great!
> View attachment 68789



I agree uncle Rob Its a pretty good RDA, im suprised reviewers have just shoved this RDA one side.

I dont see anything wrong with this RDA besides the long squonk pin which can be sorted in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I agree uncle Rob Its a pretty good RDA, im suprised reviewers have just shoved this RDA one side.
> 
> I dont see anything wrong with this RDA besides the long squonk pin which can be sorted in a matter of seconds.



Yip I had zero expectations and was really pleasantly surprised! I will fire up the Dremel tomorrow and nuke the extra pin length!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I had zero expectations and was really pleasantly surprised! I will fire up the Dremel tomorrow and nuke the extra pin length!



Same here, after watching a few reviews on the bf Therion i had no hope in the RDA and ordered 2 other bf attys already.
Im still waiting for those (another 7 weeks a assume )

But since i have no other bf attys i had to use the delirium and was i surprised.

I think when you sometimes have low expectations for something its better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (22/9/16)

spiv said:


> Just tried out my grub screws and they're smooth. Will try this atty tomorrow. Got my Velocity V2 clone on it at the moment. I need to work on my Transformer build. I think my coils are too far down. The air is hitting the top of the coils.
> Went through a (squonk) bottle of Hazeworks Scream and a battery already. This mod is a work of art. The Ostrich Leather really adds character.
> I'm holding it with the atomiser toward me and firing with my forefinger. Squonking with my thumb. Loving every pull.


Sorry @spiv my fault on the low coils I forgot about the airflow height


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Sorry @spiv my fault on the low coils I forgot about the airflow height



Dont be sorry  just dont do it agian

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## spiv (23/9/16)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Sorry @spiv my fault on the low coils I forgot about the airflow height



No worries. This is how we learn. I'll get it right tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spiv (23/9/16)

I found out now that the grub screws on the Delirium don't close all the way, so 28ga coils don't get trapped properly and fall out. Going to try 26ga. If that doesn't work Claptons it is.


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/9/16)

spiv said:


> I found out now that the grub screws on the Delirium don't close all the way, so 28ga coils don't get trapped properly and fall out. Going to try 26ga. If that doesn't work Claptons it is.




Ive tried normal wire in various rta,rdta and rda and always change back to my claptons,fused claptons or alien.
Those seem to always give me best flavour.
Im running claptons on the Delirium now at 45w and boy is she good.


----------

